# Friday Pictures



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

This past weekend.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Before and After pics of a custom cast I finished

Rhodium plating.

Nice weight and feel


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Train ride last Saturday in Rusk


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

View from the room.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Bite was on this weekend. Went out Sunday morning and had these in the boat before 9:00 !


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Â· The munchkin playing on Bondi Beach in Sydney 
Â· The Blue Mountains in New South Whales, Australia
Â· Wife happy to be eating some Mexican food. We had to go the Singapore to get it. The Australian version is disgusting.
Â· Racing karts with the munchkin.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have some misc pics this week.

1. blackbuck straps with bacon+japs+ cream cheese.
2. michelada with frio beer.
3. workin on the chinaco tequila.
4. goober and cookie on the sofa with Aileen sniffing her blanky.
5&6. glock 23 with 32rd mag 
7&8. installed new upper and lower ball joints plus outer tie rods and brakes on my tundra.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

a few here and there


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Getting ready for duck season........bring on the redheads.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Daughter turned 5 last Sunday. Man time flies. Some good eats. 
Took a pro pitcher fishing.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wings Over Houston airshow is this weekend at Ellington Field. These are a few of the pictures I took at the show last year....last one is of "Galveston Gal" God bless the families of the two men lost when she crashed in Chocolate Bay....RIP to the Pilot & Passenger.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My son's tarantula's fifth molt. He has had her for 5 years.
Always cool to watch.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

My dog waiting for me to be done working so we can play. 
My Halloween drinking glass


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

my little one 7 months old taken yesterday.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my little girl ain't so little...........dang, they grow up fast! i'm very proud of her!





I don't know why, but I thought this was funny. you can't bring your litter of heathens with ya.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

A little steam coming from my tank last weekend after that cold front.. Temps in the hi 40's Sunday morning..


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hunting (and a little fishing) last weekend with my dad, brother, uncles, and cousin. Great weekend at the ranch.
1- morning view from stand
2- 1 1/2 yr old
3- myself catching some bass
4- dad fishing
5- brother fishing
6- evening view from a different stand
7- managing the heard


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

lesto said:


> my son's tarantula's fifth molt. He has had her for 5 years.
> Always cool to watch.


burn the house down!!!! May i suggest 147 white phosphorus grenades?!?!?!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

sunset yesterday wish i could have got one of the moon coming up it was massive.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Last Friday at work. lunch time! I love working out in the country. Had a good cigar and some hot links. (the little pit is from Walmart and cost $10.! Folds up to less then 6" thick)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Our 'Family Funday Sunday' last week


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

and more...


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Pretty little girls fishing in dresses, and COWBOY boots! I love it!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Martins House I built:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My wifes back yard pets.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

RonE said:


> Getting ready for duck season........bring on the redheads.


Sweet looking gun! Is this a custom dip?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

From the lease this week

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lunch Time*

Stuffed Veggie Balsamic Turkey Loaf

BlKJcK Cheeken

Pesce spada alla siciliana ( Swordfeech on a bed of wheat couscous with golden raisins etc, topped with the lemon caper tomato sace )

Chili w / Blue Cornmeal Jap Bread

White Fresh Clam Pepe Pizzzzaaaaaaa

NY Strip Groove - Ancho Rub Crusted Horseradish Mint Glazed

Stuffed Lobstahs Sherry Green Pepper Mushroom Sauce

---------------------------------------------------------

PS Asparagus as low as $1.27 Get cha selves some...


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

*Cabo*

Gonna be back there in about 3 mos for the wife & my bdays. Probly gonna have to catch a couple of Stripers...


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*my new ride*

2014 gmc


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

New Great Grand Daughter Brilee Ann


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

*My first Elk*

My first elk hunt , 2nd day . We hunted BLM land in Colorado, 6x6 that scored 300 2/8 inches


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

The winter time bull reds are here.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Smoke wanting to play....
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Having starting problems with my truck. The starter is located somewhere under all this. Ummm.....
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I went to the JJ Grey show at Stubb's in Austin this past Saturday. First picture is the stage before the show and the second is a shot of one of the bars. Great place to see a concert, especially if the temperature is comfortable.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Shoalwater07 and Andythomas redfish pieces finished and shipped this week!


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Fish Specialist said:


> Shoalwater07 and Andythomas redfish pieces finished and shipped this week!


Those look great!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Miss Pam and I spent a 3 days at the San Luis Resort in Galveston.....*

....last week Here's a few pics. Gotta love that H2O Bar in the swimming pool. I like that pic of the sunglasses on the yellow towel with the H2O coasters that it is now the wall paper on my lap top, That is one pic that truly DOES say a thousand words with only one pic.

Pics didn't load. Lemme try it again.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

OKay. This time with pics (hopefully) :smile:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Paints*



atcNick said:


>


Are always goofy lmao.

That cow is hilarious!

TH


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

pretty tail on it......


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

My 5 year old getting after it


----------



## CoastalCutie84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Too funny not to share. He is clearly a good liar


----------



## hernandezjd (Jun 17, 2010)

Gotta start him early!!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Smoked some Sockeye from our July vacation to Alaska.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Some flatties from last summer...


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

And messing around on the T-top


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My youngest son Christian Cavazos with his 2012' RGV Livestock Show Grand Champion Steer.
Won G-champion his fresman year, following his older brother Daniel's footsteps-2 time RGV Grand Champion steer winner.

Christian's got a great animal for this years stock show, so stay tuned....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> My youngest son Christian Cavazos with his 2012' RGV Livestock Show Grand Champion Steer.
> Won G-champion his fresman year, following his older brother Daniel's footsteps-2 time RGV Grand Champion steer winner.
> 
> Christian's got a great animal for this years stock show, so stay tuned....
> ...


Chianina?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Chianina?


Charolais breed (middle weight) took the show! They usually like to show mixes AOB's

I'll post some pics of my older sons winnng steers and reminisce victory...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

MY oldest son Daniel Cavazos IV 2010' RGV Grand Champion Steer.

His first win was when he was 12 yrs old, need to dig google deeper to find the pics.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Daughters 1st deer @ Guadalupe Delta youth hunt
Leaving out on the Triumph
Dinner in the Paris dining room
Wife and I in the comedy club
Nachi Cocom Beach Club in Cozumel
Coming into Galveston Monday morning


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*You peeps are scrolling TOO FAST*

.


Captain Dave said:


> You peeps are scrolling TOO FAST ! No one noticed the Pizza crust was shaped like a FEECH ..
> 
> White Fresh Clam Pepe Pizzzzaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

atcNick said:


>


That is the funniest picture... Must be one of those Chic fil a cows...


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> .


I paused the scrolling on BlkJk's contribution.
Nice feech pizza.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Things you find at SLP.

Shopping cart









My Durango after we got back from a hour walk









A Mantis Shrimp which is now in my 29g saltwater tank









My daughter









Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

my oldest son is now 26 years old....how time flies.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Art teacher tell the class to go home and draw something on your kitchen table for home work, most of the class turned in drawings of fruit, forks, flowers, etc. Below is the pic my daughter turned in, the teacher had a good chuckle. We are known as the fishing family around school


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Art teacher tell the class to go home and draw something on your kitchen table for home work, most of the class turned in drawings of fruit, forks, flowers, etc. Below is the pic my daughter turned in, the teacher had a good chuckle. We are known as the fishing family around school


that is nice!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> Art teacher tell the class to go home and draw something on your kitchen table for home work, most of the class turned in drawings of fruit, forks, flowers, etc. Below is the pic my daughter turned in, the teacher had a good chuckle. We are known as the fishing family around school


Awesome very good work and may start a trend tackle art.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> that is nice!





bubbas kenner said:


> Awesome very good work and may start a trend tackle art.


X3


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> X3


 X4 She's got some talent boy!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

She definitely has talent... Very nice perspective!


----------

